# Attention All Members



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi everyone thanks for visitng DBSTalk.COM :wave:

We are continuing working on the new server to make DBStalk the premiere DBS talk board on the Internet.

We hope that you enjoy all the features that we have added and hope you will enjoy the features that we have planned.

*Want a Avatar?*

We are happy to announce that all users can now have avatars! An avatar is a _tiny_ picture which displays below your name on your posts.

Most other sites require users to host these avatars somewhere other then the BBS software, we here at DBStalk are going to do something different, we will host your Avatar Picture for you (free of course!)

If you have an Avatar you want to use please send it to me in email CLICK HERE TO EMAIL ME when you email besides sending your file, include your DBStalk username. I will have all Avatars sent to me posted to the site within 12 hours.

DBStalk.COM has the right to refuse any Avatar for which we feel does not fit our family atmosphere, we also have the right to resize the picture so that it fits with the look of the board.

We are looking for donations to the board for our bandwidth costs, as you know we just got a new server, purchased new server software and we are having our server co located at our ISP. We want to keep the board ad free and in keeping the board ad free we need your help. Anyone who clicks on our Dontation Button which is found at the bottom of and makes a donation to help us cover out bandwith costs will be listed as a DBSTalk Supporter. We thank you in advace.

Enjoy the new server and thanks for stopping by DBSTalk.COM


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

Scott when I try the CLICK HERE TO EMAIL ME part of your message it just takes me to a Gemnets site and doesn`t seem to work for me. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just fixed the link. Try it again.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I was wondering why I only got a handfull of Avatars (I was expecting more!)

Sorry about that!

Thanks for fixing the link Chris.

Everyone who wants an AVATAR send away!


----------

